# Wild Ginseng



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

While searching for sticks to make walking sticks, I came upon a nice group of wild ginseng plants all over one hillside.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did you harvest the ginseng? The only thing I know about ginseng is what I have seen on the TV show. There is a big market for it from what I have seen.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you make a tea with it stixman?


----------

